# Помогите, пожалуйста, с выбором лечения



## pagur (30 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите пожалуйста с выбором лечения. Мне 40 лет. Боли в спине давно, подскальзнулась и сдвинулись диски. Поставили на место. Часто делала ренген но ничего не находили. Счас тяжело наклоняться,  спать на спине не могу (если долго на ней полежу – потом очень больно поворачиваться или вставать). Когда хожу чувствую любую ямку. Недавно сделала КТ. 
Это описание снимков компьютерной томографии (оно было на украинском языке и  я ее перевела на руский, и может не правильно в некоторых терминах, зараннее извиняюсь)
(Нарушение оси позвоночника, смещения к заду L2, на 3,1мм.
Умеренное снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков, уплотнения костных замыкающих пластинок, выражен склероз в телах L5- S1, окостенение передней продольной звязки на уровне L5- S1, окостенение задней продольной связки на уровне Ll-3, с образованием задних остеофитов до 2,4 мм, которые умеренно деформируют дуральный мешок.
Медианная кила диска L5- S1-9,1мм.
Ангиома в теле L2 3,9x4,3x10,4мм.
Склероз замыкаающих пластинок, сужения суглобной щели дуговидростковых
суставов.
Кила Шморля L5 S1.
Вывод: Хондроз Пст., спондилез, спондилоартроз. Кила диска. Кила Шморля. Спондилолистез L2 позвонка. Признаки патологической фиксации поясничного отдела позвоночника. Ангиома в теле L2.)
Живу в маленьком городке. Как сказал мой врач после того как сделала томографию: ну что будем ложится, или дома лечится, вы определитесь, придете и скажете. И теперь я даже не знаю может мне и лечиться не надо.
Вот снимок КТ:http://radikal.ru/F/s57.radikal.ru/i157/0905/c6/21bb7d2ba940.jpg.html


----------

